# Music Streaming on the Internet (legally)



## Retired (Aug 28, 2011)

Some music stream sites are not available in all Countries, so here's one that might be for you:

Jango - Free Music -- Listen to Music Online - Internet Radio

It works a little differently from other music streaming sites I've used.  You enter the name of an artist, and the stream plays that artist along with other similar artists in that genre.  Your selected artist will be heard in a rotation at about every fourth to sixt track, approximately.

There are ways to fine tune your streaming atation, by rating the tracks and adding other artists.

There is no way to return to a previously heard track, but you can go forward to the next track, or pause the current track.

I noticed the rotation repeats after a while, however, which may be a benefit if you happen to be recording streaming music and want to re-record a missed track.

Still not better than Rhapsody, but at least it can be heard in Canada, for example.

Any other suggestions for music stream sites?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2011)

That seems similar to Pandora but with more options than Pandora:

Abounding Abundance: Favorite Things: Pandora versus Jango


----------



## Retired (Aug 28, 2011)

I looked at Pandora a while ago, Daniel and was not attracted to it.  I believe Pandora is available almost universally.

Until now, aside from Rhapsody when I'm in the U.S. is SKY.FM Radio | Free Internet Radio stations

Sky.FM is available all over, as far as I know!

Scroll down from the landing page for the list and links to the dozens of genres of streaming radio format music.  Occasionally they play a commercial, but to my mind, not worth paying for the premium service that's "commercial free".

Also no options, and selctions cannot be modified or bypassed just like on a radio station, but the selections are pretty good within each genre.

Steve


----------



## AmZ (Aug 29, 2011)

There is Grooveshark also. That's the one I use.


----------



## markvp (Aug 31, 2011)

AmZ said:


> There is Grooveshark also. That's the one I use.



I also use Grooveshark. Of those available here in Belgium it's the most flexible one, it lets you play any available song whenever you want. So I guess it's not legal


----------

